# Frontline ineffective, full-blown flea attack,help



## Carryingon (Aug 28, 2004)

Hi all,
For years I've used Frontline Plus on my dog with good results. (Plus because of ticks too.) Now, for whatever reason it is not effective. My dog and house have very rapidly become heavily infested and all my old standbys aren't working on either. 

I am flummoxed because I can't put more flea killer product on my dog; his last full does of Frontline was a week ago. (the cats just got feline advantage, so they're ok.) 

If I bathe him, isn't it a temporary measure since fleas are in the house and yard? I've sprayed him but that's a difficult undertaking with the double coat - I get some but not all. I will bomb the house. But how to get them off of the dog, safely?

thanks for any advice!


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Lots of people seem to be having trouble with Frontline. I did as well.
I broke down and bought Advantix.... applied every 2 weeks. Got it under control fast.
Use Advantix with care around cats, ferrets, rabbits.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Look into Equisect. It's a bug spray derived from mums. It's working great on our horses, you can use it on dogs and I think it's for ticks and fleas too. But I can't remember.

Find an emu oil shampoo. It will strip the Frontline, and everything else, from their coat.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

You have to fleabomb the house AND deal with the dogs/*cats* at the same time. And if your dogs are outside most of the time, where ever they hang out most out there is also infested.....

I think the Frontline can help if there is a flea or 2 around. Once they are everywhere, the Frontline just can't keep up.

Hint for the fleabomb: make sure you follow the directions and close all the windows (what? me arrive back home to see the front windows still open? Not me!!!!







)


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

In the interim, try Capstar- it can be used every 2 days to kill all live fleas- works amazingly- like a mass exodus!!!!!


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

Comfortis kicks flea butt.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: gsdlove212Comfortis kicks flea butt.


I second this!!! Comfortis took care of my flea problems without having to spray the house or yard.


----------



## Carryingon (Aug 28, 2004)

Thanks for all the suggestions, lots of good ideas here! 
In the meantime I've gotten hold of my vet who suggested the Comfortis - so I'll get that right away. I've got house treatment from Home Depot I'll do today; and then pest control is coming Saturday and I'll confer with them on the yard and additonal needs for the house. 

My dog Opa rarely is outside except to potty and then I take him elsewhere to exercise. But this is South Fla and we've had a ton of rain - maybe that's exacerbating the problem. The fleas in the house are of course in the carpeted areas - our bedrooms, how fun.


----------



## JakesDogs (Jun 4, 2008)

Perhaps this has already been a subject of discussion here, but in case it has not - My vets have all stopped or are in the process of stopping the use/sale of Frontline for dogs. 

The explanation I received was that Frontline loses it's hold on the brand and the drug will go generic in the near future. At that point, anyone can mix anything (I'm speaking generally here not literally) and call it generic Frontline. Two of my vets will no longer carry Frontline for dogs and this info came directly from them - this is not a story I'm re-telling.

However, the brand Frontline for cats still holds and they will continue to carry that.

As far as your flea problem, this is what I do - First, a thorough vacuuming then powder for the carpets on for 24 hours. If you prefer to not trust any carpet product, buy it and place it in your vacuum cannister or bag prior to vacuuming. Then all treated with Frontline or Advantage. Then vacuum carpets twice a day. Within 48 hours, everyone gets a dose of Capstar (providing all are in otherwise good health) with potentially another Capstar dose within 72 hours if any sign whatsoever of fleas remain. Vacuuming b.i.d. must continue for about 5-7 days. Follow with next Advantage of Frontline dose right on the 30-day mark without fail.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Arycrest
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: gsdlove212Comfortis kicks flea butt.
> ...


I forgot to mention that when I have a flea problem, I'll give the Hooligans the Comfortis tablet and then follow up a month later with a second pill just in case there are any stragglers left.


----------



## wliu003 (Aug 20, 2009)

I have been using frontline for two months and applied it once per month and I am still having flea problems. This thread was very helpful thanks everyone.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

What is Capstar? I think Jerz had a few fleas while at my parents so we did a bath with flea/tick shampoo and applied her K9 Advantix a few hours later (we applied late, thus the flea problem.) 

She is still itching a bit, so I can't tell if there are stragglers or if maybe the bites she got still itch. I just want to have her 100% flea-free before her big move to LA.


----------



## wliu003 (Aug 20, 2009)

My sister has recommended me capstar. She says that it is given in a pill form and will kill all adult fleas and flea eggs within 24 hours. I only used it once about a year ago but I did see about 30 fleas appear and fall off of my dogs coat.


----------



## Carryingon (Aug 28, 2004)

Well, a bit over a week later and everybody is flea-free upon inspections, but apparently the second wave of the life-cycle is hatching out now and so I've spent the day vacuuming, spraying and cursing, LOL. The fleas are biting us humans, but I'm hoping that the combination of the animals being treated and the measures I'm taking in the house will eventually take care of it. 

One tip that I learned was to put a cheap flea collar in the vacuum bag, so that anything alive in there gets taken care of. Of course, I'm fastidiously emptying the bags and keeping the vacuum in the garage, just in case. 

Between the animals and the kids, we have battled myriad forms of bloodsucker parasites this past couple years - fleas, ticks, pinworms, lice - and I'm getting a little hardened to it, LOL.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Same problems with frontline, advantix and advantage. Too bad they dont' make comfortis for cats. Works like a charm now. I did the flea collar in the container, bombed, etc to get rid of an outbreak last fall.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i didn't know horses were effected by fleas????


----------

